# Linuxulator Firefox 68



## st1905 (Aug 23, 2020)

I have installed firefox 68 and it runs under linuxulator, its 12.1 release-p8, CentOS 7 in /compat/linux but I can't browse SSL enabled sites.(without SSL it works) I have latest nss and nspr for CentOS 7 installed in /compat/linux. It runs latest steam, google-earth etc... with no issues but somehow firefox does't open secure sites.

```
/dev/random
/dev/urandom
```
When I mount devfs(5) for /compat/linux/dev  it segfaults.

When I use yum under /compat/linux it also fails to initialize nss without /dev/urandom but if I create it using devfs(5), yum, rpm etc... runs correctly but firefox segfaults.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 24, 2020)

st1905 said:


> I have installed firefox 68 and it runs under linuxulator



Really? How exactly you did that? It's documented as requiring SO_PASSCRED per https://wiki.freebsd.org/LinuxApps.


----------



## st1905 (Aug 24, 2020)

I also use your steam implementation which works perfectly, i can run _Amnesia_: The Dark Descent with no issues. I have just installed it from the Centos 7 repo using yum. Only thing that is not working is ssl enabled sites. Trying to run netflix.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 24, 2020)

Hmm… Firefox is reported as not having any sound as well. Also keep in mind you are running without the usual sandboxing. As for the SSL problem, try `env LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/linux/usr/lib64/nss ...`.


----------



## st1905 (Aug 24, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Hmm… Firefox is reported as not having any sound as well. Also keep in mind you are running without the usual sandboxing. As for the SSL problem, try `env LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/linux/usr/lib64/nss ...`.



It worked, now i can browse ssl sites. Got Widevine installed. Going to try sound now. Thank you.

Update: Netflix gives F7355 fault code. So its a no go, as of yet.

Below is what i get when i try to play any audio.


```
[Child 3704, MediaPlayback #1] WARNING: 831ae7570 OpenCubeb() failed to init cubeb: file /builddir/build/BUILD/firefox-68.11.0/dom/media/AudioStream.cpp, line 382
[Child 3704, MediaPlayback #1] WARNING: Decoder=8348d9c00 [OnMediaSinkAudioError]: file /builddir/build/BUILD/firefox-68.11.0/dom/media/MediaDecoderStateMachine.cpp, line 3639
[Child 3704, MediaPlayback #1] WARNING: Decoder=8348d9c00 Decode error: NS_ERROR_DOM_MEDIA_MEDIASINK_ERR (0x806e000b) - OnMediaSinkAudioError: file /builddir/build/BUILD/firefox-68.11.0/dom/media/MediaDecoderStateMachine.cpp, line 3307
[Child 3704, MediaPlayback #2] WARNING: 82e6148b0 OpenCubeb() failed to init cubeb: file /builddir/build/BUILD/firefox-68.11.0/dom/media/AudioStream.cpp, line 382
[Child 3704, MediaPlayback #2] WARNING: Decoder=82e69c400 [OnMediaSinkAudioError]: file /builddir/build/BUILD/firefox-68.11.0/dom/media/MediaDecoderStateMachine.cpp, line 3639
[Child 3704, MediaPlayback #2] WARNING: Decoder=82e69c400 Decode error: NS_ERROR_DOM_MEDIA_MEDIASINK_ERR (0x806e000b) - OnMediaSinkAudioError: file /builddir/build/BUILD/firefox-68.11.0/dom/media/MediaDecoderStateMachine.cpp, line 3307
```


----------



## st1905 (Aug 26, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Hmm… Firefox is reported as not having any sound as well. Also keep in mind you are running without the usual sandboxing. As for the SSL problem, try `env LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/compat/linux/usr/lib64/nss ...`.



I wonder if its possible to use libpulse.so.0 from fakepulse since the firefox is compiled for pulseaudio and lacks ALSA support.

I tried to use it but got this error


```
fakepulse: pa_get_library_version
firefox: src/fakepulse.c:223: pa_get_library_version: Assertion `0' failed.
```


----------



## shkhln (Aug 27, 2020)

Linux applications often probe PulseAudio _before_ ALSA by loading and initializing libpulse.so (or libpulse-simple.so). Presumably, if the PulseAudio daemon is not running, libpulse.so fails initialization and that means the ALSA fallback should be used instead. So, fakepulse.c is a dummy lib always failing initialization, which works a bit nicer than the real libpulse.so with Linuxulator since it doesn't try to use any unimplemented kernel features. The aim there is forcing ALSA usage in the least amount of code.

However, if there is no ALSA fallback at all, you'll probably need something like https://github.com/i-rinat/apulse. It's relatively simple to build: https://gist.github.com/shkhln/6af746f44030443b58db4c8186f0a7bc.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 27, 2020)

st1905 said:


> I tried to use it but got this error
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




```
const char* pa_get_library_version() {
  return "13.0";
}
```


----------



## shkhln (Aug 27, 2020)

st1905 said:


> Update: Netflix gives F7355 fault code. So its a no go, as of yet.



Can you play the Big Buck Bunny clip from https://demo.castlabs.com?


----------



## st1905 (Aug 28, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Can you play the Big Buck Bunny clip from https://demo.castlabs.com?


No, it does`t play  Big Buck Bunny


----------



## st1905 (Aug 28, 2020)

shkhln said:


> ```
> const char* pa_get_library_version() {
> return "13.0";
> }
> ```




```
fakepulse: pa_threaded_mainloop_start
firefox: fakepulse.c:371: pa_threaded_mainloop_start: Assertion `0' failed.
Exiting due to channel error.
Exiting due to channel error.
Exiting due to channel error.
```


----------



## shkhln (Aug 28, 2020)

st1905 said:


> ```
> fakepulse: pa_threaded_mainloop_start
> firefox: fakepulse.c:371: pa_threaded_mainloop_start: Assertion `0' failed.
> Exiting due to channel error.
> ...




```
int pa_threaded_mainloop_start(void* m) {
  return -1;
}

void* pa_threaded_mainloop_get_api(void* m) {
  return NULL;
}
```


----------



## shkhln (Aug 28, 2020)

st1905 said:


> No, it does`t play  Big Buck Bunny



Since you already have Steam installed, would you mind trying both this video and Netflix in the Steam's web browser? You'll need to switch it to Big Picture mode.


----------



## st1905 (Aug 28, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Since you already have Steam installed, would you mind trying both this video and Netflix in the Steam's web browser? You'll need to switch it to Big Picture mode.


It works, netflix plays without any issue, sound+video. I never thought it would be possible to watch Netflix under FreeBSD using steam.

Big Buck Bunny still does`t play.

Note that Big Picture mode fails to open. Black screen comes only, i opened the browser from console.


----------



## st1905 (Aug 28, 2020)

shkhln said:


> ```
> int pa_threaded_mainloop_start(void* m) {
> return -1;
> }
> ...



No more errors, but cubeb still giving warnings and there is no sound in Firefox.


```
[Child 64146, MediaPlayback #3] WARNING: 84287d460 OpenCubeb() failed to init cubeb: file /builddir/build/BUILD/firefox-68.11.0/dom/media/AudioStream.cpp, line 382
[Child 64146, MediaPlayback #3] WARNING: Decoder=82fb1a800 [OnMediaSinkAudioError]: file /builddir/build/BUILD/firefox-68.11.0/dom/media/MediaDecoderStateMachine.cpp, line 3639
[Child 64146, MediaPlayback #4] WARNING: Decoder=82fb1a800 Decode error: NS_ERROR_DOM_MEDIA_FATAL_ERR (0x806e0005) - RefPtr<mozilla::MozPromise<RefPtr<mozilla::MediaTrackDemuxer::SamplesHolder>, mozilla::MediaResult, true> > mozilla::MediaSourceTrackDemuxer::DoGetSamples(int32_t): manager is detached.: file /builddir/build/BUILD/firefox-68.11.0/dom/media/MediaDecoderStateMachine.cpp, line 3307
IPDL protocol error: Handler returned error code!

###!!! [Parent][DispatchAsyncMessage] Error: PLayerTransaction::Msg_ReleaseLayer Processing error: message was deserialized, but the handler returned false (indicating failure)

IPDL protocol error: Handler returned error code!

###!!! [Parent][DispatchAsyncMessage] Error: PLayerTransaction::Msg_ReleaseLayer Processing error: message was deserialized, but the handler returned false (indicating failure)

IPDL protocol error: Handler returned error code!

###!!! [Parent][DispatchAsyncMessage] Error: PLayerTransaction::Msg_ReleaseLayer Processing error: message was deserialized, but the handler returned false (indicating failure)
```


----------



## shkhln (Aug 29, 2020)

st1905 said:


> It works, netflix plays without any issue, sound+video. I never thought it would be possible to watch Netflix under FreeBSD using steam.



A bit counterintuitive, yes. You can try Vivaldi if you want a complete Chromium-based browser. The incantation is the same as the one for MS Teams there: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/compat-linux-microsoft-teams.75356/#post-463091. One note, though, Vivaldi downloads Widevine automatically, but it doesn't provide any feedback in the UI when that happens _and_ it requires manual restart to load Widevine.



st1905 said:


> Big Buck Bunny still does`t play.



Hmm… It really should. It's a pretty basic DRM test.



st1905 said:


> No more errors, but cubeb still giving warnings and there is no sound in Firefox.



Then you'll want apulse, as suggested above.


----------



## st1905 (Aug 29, 2020)

shkhln said:


> A bit counterintuitive, yes. You can try Vivaldi if you want a complete Chromium-based browser. The incantation is the same as the one for MS Teams there: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/compat-linux-microsoft-teams.75356/#post-463091. One note, though, Vivaldi downloads Widevine automatically, but it doesn't provide any feedback in the UI when that happens _and_ it requires manual restart to load Widevine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When i try to play Big Buck Bunny , all i get is an X Mark and it does`t play. I will try Vivaldi and apulse with Firefox. Thank you so much for all the help.


With apulse, sound works in Firefox. But drm does not work,  says "firefox is installing components needed to play the audio or video on this page" but the plugin is already installed.

Got vivaldi working using your workaround. but netflix gives M7361-1254 fault code, the widevinecdm plugin is installed.


```
[13058:101099:0829/192145.153426:ERROR:address_tracker_linux.cc(182)] Could not create NETLINK socket: Address family not supported by protocol (97)
[13091:102017:0829/192146.900414:ERROR:batching_media_log.cc(38)] MediaEvent: {"error":"{\"causes\":[{\"causes\":[],\"data\":{},\"stack\":[{\"file\":\"../../chromium/media/filters/ffmpeg_audio_decoder.cc\",\"line\":98}],\"status_code\":265,\"status_message\":\"\"}],\"data\":{\"Decoder name\":\"FFmpegAudioDecoder\"},\"stack\":[{\"file\":\"../../chromium/media/filters/decoder_selector.cc\",\"line\":172}],\"status_code\":265,\"status_message\":\"\"}"}
[13091:102017:0829/192146.900534:ERROR:batching_media_log.cc(38)] MediaEvent: {"error":"audio decoder initialization failed"}
[13091:13091:0829/192146.922334:ERROR:batching_media_log.cc(35)] MediaEvent: {"pipeline_error":15}
[13091:102017:0829/192147.061974:ERROR:batching_media_log.cc(38)] MediaEvent: {"error":"{\"causes\":[{\"causes\":[],\"data\":{},\"stack\":[{\"file\":\"../../chromium/media/filters/ffmpeg_audio_decoder.cc\",\"line\":98}],\"status_code\":265,\"status_message\":\"\"}],\"data\":{\"Decoder name\":\"FFmpegAudioDecoder\"},\"stack\":[{\"file\":\"../../chromium/media/filters/decoder_selector.cc\",\"line\":172}],\"status_code\":265,\"status_message\":\"\"}"}
[13091:102017:0829/192147.062042:ERROR:batching_media_log.cc(38)] MediaEvent: {"error":"audio decoder initialization failed"}
[13091:13091:0829/192147.130622:ERROR:batching_media_log.cc(35)] MediaEvent: {"pipeline_error":15}
[13091:102017:0829/192149.062599:ERROR:batching_media_log.cc(38)] MediaEvent: {"error":"{\"causes\":[{\"causes\":[],\"data\":{},\"stack\":[{\"file\":\"../../chromium/media/filters/ffmpeg_audio_decoder.cc\",\"line\":98}],\"status_code\":265,\"status_message\":\"\"}],\"data\":{\"Decoder name\":\"FFmpegAudioDecoder\"},\"stack\":[{\"file\":\"../../chromium/media/filters/decoder_selector.cc\",\"line\":172}],\"status_code\":265,\"status_message\":\"\"}"}
[13091:102017:0829/192149.062664:ERROR:batching_media_log.cc(38)] MediaEvent: {"error":"audio decoder initialization failed"}
[13091:13091:0829/192149.070080:ERROR:batching_media_log.cc(35)] MediaEvent: {"pipeline_error":15}
[13091:102017:0829/192152.916691:ERROR:batching_media_log.cc(38)] MediaEvent: {"error":"{\"causes\":[{\"causes\":[],\"data\":{},\"stack\":[{\"file\":\"../../chromium/media/filters/ffmpeg_audio_decoder.cc\",\"line\":98}],\"status_code\":265,\"status_message\":\"\"}],\"data\":{\"Decoder name\":\"FFmpegAudioDecoder\"},\"stack\":[{\"file\":\"../../chromium/media/filters/decoder_selector.cc\",\"line\":172}],\"status_code\":265,\"status_message\":\"\"}"}
[13091:102017:0829/192152.916760:ERROR:batching_media_log.cc(38)] MediaEvent: {"error":"audio decoder initialization failed"}
[13091:13091:0829/192152.917476:ERROR:batching_media_log.cc(35)] MediaEvent: {"pipeline_error":15}
[13058:101099:0829/192157.154748:ERROR:address_tracker_linux.cc(182)] Could not create NETLINK socket: Address family not supported by protocol (97)
```


----------



## shkhln (Aug 29, 2020)

st1905 said:


> Got vivaldi working using your workaround. but netflix gives M7361-1254 fault code, the widevinecdm plugin is installed.



Did you restart the browser? It won't play anything on the first run.


----------



## st1905 (Aug 29, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Did you restart the browser? It won't play anything on the first run.



I did restart it, youtube also does`t play live streams.

Firefox under linuxulator also does`t play live streams saying "Your browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available. "


----------



## shkhln (Aug 29, 2020)

st1905 said:


> I did restart it, youtube also does`t play live streams.



Does `procstat -v `ps auxww | grep vivaldi | cut -w -f 2` | grep -E "(widevine|ffmpeg)"` show anything?



st1905 said:


> Firefox under linuxulator also does`t play live streams saying "Your browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available. "



Honestly, I'm not personally interested in Linux Firefox. I'd rather see attention focused on PR 229708, since this actually prevents me from investigating whether Widevine can be loaded directly into the native Firefox instance.


----------



## st1905 (Aug 29, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Does `procstat -v `ps auxww | grep vivaldi | cut -w -f 2` | grep -E "(widevine|ffmpeg)"` show anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm not personally interested in Linux Firefox. I'd rather see attention focused on PR 229708, since this actually prevents me from investigating whether Widevine can be loaded directly into the native Firefox instance.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 30, 2020)

I see. In my case it's _.local/lib/vivaldi/media-codecs-80.0.3987.149/libffmpeg.so_, which is an ffmpeg build with H.264 support. It should be also downloaded automatically, but since apparently that doesn't work for you, try the _update-ffmpeg_ script lying around.


----------



## st1905 (Aug 30, 2020)

shkhln said:


> I see. In my case it's _.local/lib/vivaldi/media-codecs-80.0.3987.149/libffmpeg.so_, which is an ffmpeg build with H.264 support. It should be also downloaded automatically, but since apparently that doesn't work for you, try the _update-ffmpeg_ script lying around.


It says Proprietary media codecs (81.0.4044.138) was already present


----------



## shkhln (Aug 30, 2020)

Oh, and please don't run your browser as root. That's beyond stupid.


----------



## st1905 (Aug 30, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Oh, and please don't run your browser as root. That's beyond stupid.



I`m not going to run it as root, just trying to get the netflix running. After your latest guidance on libffmpeg.so, netflix works, youtube live streams work, i just replaced it with another library.

3088584 working library has this byte size. Not working one is 1780192 (I guess this was compiled without h264)

I don`t know why it came without h264 support.

Everything works with vivaldi now (including *Big Buck Bunny)*, thank you so much.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 30, 2020)

st1905 said:


> I`m not going to run it as root, just trying to get the netflix running.



Even if we disregard security concerns, running Linux apps under root results in various files being created under /compat/linux. This is generally undesirable since those files will mask files with the same name outside of /compat/linux, which applications might actually need to access for proper operation.


----------



## st1905 (Aug 30, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Even if we disregard security concerns, running Linux apps under root results in various files being created under /compat/linux. This is generally undesirable since those files will mask files with the same name outside of /compat/linux, which applications might actually need to access for proper operation.


Thank you for the clarification, i have a separate user for daily usage, which i also use for steam. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## isseeder96 (Oct 15, 2020)

Would you mind making a thread detailing  how you got it all working?
Netflix is something that sbeen missing from the freebsd desktop for a very long time

also i found this ...








						GitHub - gort818/qtwebflix: A qt webengine program  for netflix
					

A qt webengine program  for netflix. Contribute to gort818/qtwebflix development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



i wonder if it will be less of a pain to use with linuxlator than a browser, the important parts are ffmpeg and the DRM right?


----------



## st1905 (Oct 16, 2020)

Most important part is running yum then shkhln`s workaround for steam, even the Brave Browser works.









						Running Brave Browser on FreeBSD 12.1 using Linuxulator Centos 7 (Netflix Works) - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				




Glibc part is not required if you are going to run Vivaldi.

i have compiled qtwebflix under centos 7 but got an error when started


```
QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'
QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to '/tmp/runtime-root'

(qtwebflix:15220): dbind-WARNING **: 22:47:30.108: Couldn't register with accessibility bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Unknown File>: QML MprisPlayer: Failed attempting to connect to DBus
[15220:100530:1016/224731.892627:ERROR:address_tracker_linux.cc(153)] Could not create NETLINK socket: Address family not supported by protocol
[15220:100530:1016/224731.892730:ERROR:file_path_watcher_linux.cc(252)] inotify_init() failed: Function not implemented
[15220:100606:1016/224731.900885:FATAL:udev_linux.cc(20)] Check failed: monitor_.
#0 0x000801f4180e <unknown>
#1 0x000801f51917 <unknown>
#2 0x000801806886 <unknown>
#3 0x000802a03100 <unknown>
#4 0x000801fb5803 <unknown>
#5 0x000801f5aff0 <unknown>
#6 0x000801f5cdfd <unknown>
#7 0x000801f5dcf6 <unknown>
#8 0x000801f5e670 <unknown>
#9 0x000801f5a3f2 <unknown>
#10 0x000801f75c28 <unknown>
#11 0x0008018a16a5 <unknown>
#12 0x0008018a1adb <unknown>
#13 0x000801f8d856 <unknown>
#14 0x000801f89b0d <unknown>
#15 0x000809807e65 <unknown>
#16 0x00080a8fe88d <unknown>
```

This might be related to fakeudev or qtwebengine.



```
root@server:~/ShodanCli # chroot /compat/linux /bin/bash
bash-4.2# cd root
bash-4.2# cd qtwebflix
bash-4.2# ldd qtwebflix
    linux_vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007ffffffff000)
    libQt5WebEngineWidgets.so.5 => /lib64/libQt5WebEngineWidgets.so.5 (0x0000000801260000)
    libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5 => /lib64/libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5 (0x0000000801400000)
    libQt5Quick.so.5 => /lib64/libQt5Quick.so.5 (0x0000000807a00000)
    libQt5PrintSupport.so.5 => /lib64/libQt5PrintSupport.so.5 (0x00000008012a2000)
    libQt5Widgets.so.5 => /lib64/libQt5Widgets.so.5 (0x0000000808000000)
    libQt5Gui.so.5 => /lib64/libQt5Gui.so.5 (0x0000000808800000)
    libQt5WebChannel.so.5 => /lib64/libQt5WebChannel.so.5 (0x0000000801314000)
    libQt5Qml.so.5 => /lib64/libQt5Qml.so.5 (0x0000000808e00000)
    libQt5Network.so.5 => /lib64/libQt5Network.so.5 (0x0000000807839000)
    libQt5Positioning.so.5 => /lib64/libQt5Positioning.so.5 (0x0000000801335000)
    libQt5DBus.so.5 => /lib64/libQt5DBus.so.5 (0x0000000807e6b000)
    libQt5Core.so.5 => /lib64/libQt5Core.so.5 (0x0000000809400000)
    libGL.so.1 => /lib64/libGL.so.1 (0x0000000809a00000)
    libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x0000000809e00000)
    libstdc++.so.6 => /lib64/libstdc++.so.6 (0x000000080a200000)
    libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x000000080a600000)
    libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x000000080aa00000)
    libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x000000080ae00000)
    libQt5QuickWidgets.so.5 => /lib64/libQt5QuickWidgets.so.5 (0x000000080138d000)
    libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x000000080b200000)
    librt.so.1 => /lib64/librt.so.1 (0x000000080b600000)
    libgmodule-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libgmodule-2.0.so.0 (0x000000080ba00000)
    libgobject-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0 (0x000000080be00000)
    libgthread-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libgthread-2.0.so.0 (0x000000080c200000)
    libglib-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0 (0x000000080c600000)
    libsmime3.so => /lib64/libsmime3.so (0x000000080ca00000)
    libnss3.so => /lib64/libnss3.so (0x000000080ce00000)
    libnssutil3.so => /lib64/libnssutil3.so (0x000000080d200000)
    libplds4.so => /lib64/libplds4.so (0x000000080d600000)
    libplc4.so => /lib64/libplc4.so (0x000000080da00000)
    libnspr4.so => /lib64/libnspr4.so (0x000000080de00000)
    libevent-2.0.so.5 => /lib64/libevent-2.0.so.5 (0x000000080e200000)
    libX11.so.6 => /lib64/libX11.so.6 (0x000000080e600000)
    libX11-xcb.so.1 => /lib64/libX11-xcb.so.1 (0x000000080ea00000)
    libxcb.so.1 => /lib64/libxcb.so.1 (0x000000080ee00000)
    libXcomposite.so.1 => /lib64/libXcomposite.so.1 (0x000000080f200000)
    libXcursor.so.1 => /lib64/libXcursor.so.1 (0x000000080f600000)
    libXdamage.so.1 => /lib64/libXdamage.so.1 (0x000000080fa00000)
    libXext.so.6 => /lib64/libXext.so.6 (0x000000080fe00000)
    libXfixes.so.3 => /lib64/libXfixes.so.3 (0x0000000810200000)
    libXi.so.6 => /lib64/libXi.so.6 (0x0000000810600000)
    libXrender.so.1 => /lib64/libXrender.so.1 (0x0000000810a00000)
    libXtst.so.6 => /lib64/libXtst.so.6 (0x0000000810e00000)
    libXss.so.1 => /lib64/libXss.so.1 (0x0000000811200000)
    libfontconfig.so.1 => /lib64/libfontconfig.so.1 (0x0000000811600000)
    libfreetype.so.6 => /lib64/libfreetype.so.6 (0x0000000811a00000)
    libexpat.so.1 => /lib64/libexpat.so.1 (0x0000000811e00000)
    libz.so.1 => /lib64/libz.so.1 (0x0000000812200000)
    libharfbuzz.so.0 => /lib64/libharfbuzz.so.0 (0x0000000812600000)
    libpng15.so.15 => /lib64/libpng15.so.15 (0x0000000812a00000)
    libjpeg.so.62 => /lib64/libjpeg.so.62 (0x0000000812e00000)
    libre2.so.0 => /lib64/libre2.so.0 (0x0000000813200000)
    libXrandr.so.2 => /lib64/libXrandr.so.2 (0x0000000813600000)
    libresolv.so.2 => /lib64/libresolv.so.2 (0x0000000813a00000)
    libdbus-1.so.3 => /lib64/libdbus-1.so.3 (0x0000000813e00000)
    libopus.so.0 => /lib64/libopus.so.0 (0x0000000814200000)
    libasound.so.2 => /lib64/libasound.so.2 (0x0000000814600000)
    libsnappy.so.1 => /lib64/libsnappy.so.1 (0x0000000814a00000)
    libminizip.so.1 => /lib64/libminizip.so.1 (0x0000000814e00000)
    libEGL.so.1 => /lib64/libEGL.so.1 (0x0000000815200000)
    /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x0000000001021000)
    libssl.so.10 => /lib64/libssl.so.10 (0x0000000815600000)
    libcrypto.so.10 => /lib64/libcrypto.so.10 (0x0000000815a00000)
    libsystemd.so.0 => /lib64/libsystemd.so.0 (0x0000000816000000)
    libicui18n.so.50 => /lib64/libicui18n.so.50 (0x0000000816400000)
    libicuuc.so.50 => /lib64/libicuuc.so.50 (0x0000000816800000)
    libicudata.so.50 => /lib64/libicudata.so.50 (0x0000000816c00000)
    libpcre2-16.so.0 => /lib64/libpcre2-16.so.0 (0x0000000818200000)
    libGLX.so.0 => /lib64/libGLX.so.0 (0x0000000818600000)
    libGLdispatch.so.0 => /lib64/libGLdispatch.so.0 (0x0000000818a00000)
    libpcre.so.1 => /lib64/libpcre.so.1 (0x0000000818e00000)
    libffi.so.6 => /lib64/libffi.so.6 (0x0000000819200000)
    libXau.so.6 => /lib64/libXau.so.6 (0x0000000819600000)
    libuuid.so.1 => /lib64/libuuid.so.1 (0x0000000819a00000)
    libbz2.so.1 => /lib64/libbz2.so.1 (0x0000000819e00000)
    libgraphite2.so.3 => /lib64/libgraphite2.so.3 (0x000000081a200000)
    libgssapi_krb5.so.2 => /lib64/libgssapi_krb5.so.2 (0x000000081a600000)
    libkrb5.so.3 => /lib64/libkrb5.so.3 (0x000000081aa00000)
    libcom_err.so.2 => /lib64/libcom_err.so.2 (0x000000081ae00000)
    libk5crypto.so.3 => /lib64/libk5crypto.so.3 (0x000000081b200000)
    libcap.so.2 => /lib64/libcap.so.2 (0x000000081b600000)
    libselinux.so.1 => /lib64/libselinux.so.1 (0x000000081ba00000)
    liblzma.so.5 => /lib64/liblzma.so.5 (0x000000081be00000)
    liblz4.so.1 => /lib64/liblz4.so.1 (0x000000081c200000)
    libgcrypt.so.11 => /lib64/libgcrypt.so.11 (0x000000081c600000)
    libgpg-error.so.0 => /lib64/libgpg-error.so.0 (0x000000081ca00000)
    libdw.so.1 => /lib64/libdw.so.1 (0x000000081ce00000)
    libkrb5support.so.0 => /lib64/libkrb5support.so.0 (0x000000081d200000)
    libkeyutils.so.1 => /lib64/libkeyutils.so.1 (0x000000081d600000)
    libattr.so.1 => /lib64/libattr.so.1 (0x000000081da00000)
    libelf.so.1 => /lib64/libelf.so.1 (0x000000081de00000)
```


----------



## st1905 (Oct 17, 2020)

qtwebflix now launches after installing https://github.com/jiixyj/libudev-fbsd (No need to install this, fakeudev still works, just need to create symlink for libudev.so and libudev.so.1)

But, there is no place to specify no-sandbox no-zygote and its not working as of yet.


```
[2418:101945:1017/114303.139745:ERROR:address_tracker_linux.cc(153)] Could not create NETLINK socket: Address family not supported by protocol
[2418:101945:1017/114303.139838:ERROR:file_path_watcher_linux.cc(252)] inotify_init() failed: Function not implemented
[2420:2420:1017/114303.321533:ERROR:zygote_linux.cc(636)] Zygote could not fork: process_type renderer numfds 3 child_pid -1
<Unknown File>: QML MprisPlayer: Failed attempting to connect to DBus
<Unknown File>: QML MprisPlayer: Failed attempting to connect to DBus
<Unknown File>: QML MprisPlayer: Failed attempting to connect to DBus
<Unknown File>: QML MprisPlayer: Failed attempting to connect to DBus
<Unknown File>: QML MprisPlayer: Failed attempting to connect to DBus
[2418:2418:1017/114303.722050:ERROR:child_process_launcher.cc(522)] Failed to launch child process
```

I added --no-sandbox --no-zygote to the options using src/commandlineparser.cpp

But now i receive a segfault, so qtwebflix is still a no go, lets see if i can get around this one.


```
(qtwebflix:2650): dbind-WARNING **: 12:06:53.056: Couldn't register with accessibility bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

<Unknown File>: QML MprisPlayer: Failed attempting to connect to DBus

[2650:101291:1017/120654.818726:ERROR:address_tracker_linux.cc(153)] Could not create NETLINK socket: Address family not supported by protocol

[2650:101291:1017/120654.818830:ERROR:file_path_watcher_linux.cc(252)] inotify_init() failed: Function not implemented

<Unknown File>: QML MprisPlayer: Failed attempting to connect to DBus

<Unknown File>: QML MprisPlayer: Failed attempting to connect to DBus

<Unknown File>: QML MprisPlayer: Failed attempting to connect to DBus

<Unknown File>: QML MprisPlayer: Failed attempting to connect to DBus

<Unknown File>: QML MprisPlayer: Failed attempting to connect to DBus

[2650:101298:1017/120655.430596:ERROR:block_files.cc(479)] Failed to open .cache/qtwebflix/QtWebEngine/Default/Cache/data_0
```


----------



## st1905 (Oct 23, 2020)

Chromium 88 (Linux), Chrome 86 (Linux, netflix works, prime video works), Vivaldi (Linux, netflix works, prime works), Firefox 81 (Linux, netflix does not work), Microsoft Edge (Linux, based on Chromium 88, netflix does`t work), Tor Browser (Linux, Works under chroot after adjusting ld_library_path), Brave Browser (Linux, used patchelf for glibc 2.18 on Centos 7, it works, tor on private tabs work, netflix works, amazon prime works). This is all i have achieved so far.


----------

